# 17" 1992ish Ibis SS



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Still in the truck, still dirty. all original. It was ridden but in good shape, tires and seat are unfortunately toast. "Just Purple" just cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks good to me.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Almost pulled the BIN on that myself. Worth it for the fork and stem.
Hope you get that post out.

Edit: nm different bike than I was thinking.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy: I got the one you were thinking of. Still working on the post and one of the bb cups. It's a hot mess.

Nice score Stan. Did you get the correct fork with it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't looked too close but it's not a Koski. It is colormatched paint so I imagine its the Ritchey Logic.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice score, any full body shot pics?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like it a lot.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice! I have either a '91 or '92 19" version in a very similar paint scheme to yours. Same Salsa stem. I had to make the noodle thingy myself, used v-brake tubing and housing stop brazed together. Now I have just to finish the wheels and then its ready to roll again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Rumpfy: I got the one you were thinking of. Still working on the post and one of the bb cups. It's a hot mess.
> 
> Nice score Stan. Did you get the correct fork with it.


Haha, nice. That was a cool one too. Hope you get that post outta there!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

A couple quick phone pictures. The front tire was shredded so I pulled it off, the rear needs to go too.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Oops, double post


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice classic Ibis.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

oh I'm just so happy ;-( I also get to deal with a stuck seatpost. But at least I have no cash into it, thank goodness for good friends who pick stuff up for me


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

The lowrider braze-on's on the fork and the pump holder are some extras you don't see on "normal" SS bikes. What is the serial number?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

This is a Taiwanese frame, yeah?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vlad said:


> This is a Taiwanese frame, yeah?


no.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

huelse said:


> The lowrider braze-on's on the fork and the pump holder are some extras you don't see on "normal" SS bikes. What is the serial number?


The only number I could find is "1832" on the bottom bracket.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

What size is it ? looks a little big for you? 
Oops , I just saw the thread title,


----------



## bornhere (Feb 21, 2009)

I scored a similar one at goodwill of all places. Same stuck seat post, took me 3 weeks to get it out. Same Salsa stem, only slightly stuck. Same shredded ground controls.
I paid a premium for it even at Goodwill, but it fit my son perfect. I got it finished up and my 8 year old rode it with me in the Tour de Tucson (it is a 12" white/purple fade).


----------



## lilysdad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Seatpost diameter*

My brother gave me the same bike about 6 months ago. I had the same seatpost problem and finally got it out today. I used a unibit with an extension and honed it out. Fortunately, the aluminum was softer than the steel and it came out pretty easy. I had been obsessed for some time, trying all kinds of creative methods. 
My next step is to replace the seatpost, which I think is 30 mm diameter. Can anyone confirm that? It seems to measure out a hair smaller.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

My Ibis was 28.6 but that doesn't mean yours is. Good for you for getting it out.


----------



## s_timoshenko (Jun 30, 2007)

lilysdad said:


> My next step is to replace the seatpost, which I think is 30 mm diameter. Can anyone confirm that? It seems to measure out a hair smaller.


The SS used a 29.4mm seatpost.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Mine has a TCO, 29.4 in it as well. Can't wait to get the cash to replace that POS....Thomson makes a vertical post I Like and will put my position on the bike way better as well.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

s_timoshenko said:


> The SS used a 29.4mm seatpost.


Confirmed on mine.


----------



## lilysdad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks all. I just ordered a Thomsen 29.4. Looking forward to riding this bike. I rode it once with the old saddle, but it was at the wrong height. When I went to raise it, the can of worms was opened.


----------



## Strictly Mountain (Jun 27, 2015)

Just scored an 1993 Ibis S.S. & it rides like a dream. Just started riding 15 months ago & just finished my 1st century. A Bianchi Grizzly, 2 Specialized Rockhoppers - 1 front suspension & 1 rigid, 1 Specialized Hard Rock Comp FS & a Gary Fisher Tassajara are among the collection. Always looking to upgrade (Stumpjumper, Klein or rigid Gary Fisher)


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats on the century! That's an achievement


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Funny to see this thread pop back up. The OP never did get that post out and it ended up with another guy, who also couldn't get the darn thing out. I finally did get it out but the paint got hosed in the process when even the 2.5 foot pipe wrench couldn't get the bloody thing out and it had to go the torch route.

One of these days soon I am going to get around to a repaint on it, already picked up some NOS stickers for it and have all the M900 goodies for it that should be a great replacement to its original DX build. Been a lot of elbow grease but still was impossible to pass up for the $100 it cost.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

datmony said:


> Funny to see this thread pop back up. The OP never did get that post out and it ended up with another guy, who also couldn't get the darn thing out. I finally did get it out but the paint got hosed in the process when even the 2.5 foot pipe wrench couldn't get the bloody thing out and it had to go the torch route.
> 
> One of these days soon I am going to get around to a repaint on it, already picked up some NOS stickers for it and have all the M900 goodies for it that should be a great replacement to its original DX build. Been a lot of elbow grease but still was impossible to pass up for the $100 it cost.....


 Paint it black.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is definitely one of the options. I just need to pull out the sticker set and put them against a few colors and see what looks the nicest. It is likely going to end up black, white, or I have also been thinking about an off white/cream color that I saw one time on a later Ibis and that was really pretty.


----------



## Strictly Mountain (Jun 27, 2015)

I was a strictly Specialized until I found my 1992 Ibis SS, same splatter but just a black base. What a sweet ride. Will surely be riding it until the sun sets for good.


----------

